# Peavey Reverb Tank



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Hello

I need to replace the reverb tank in my Peavey Delta Blues.

It is 17 inches long and has two springs.

The springs have disconnected from one side of the tank.

The Model no is 2EB2C1B

Does anyone know a good Canadian source for a new tank?


----------



## surlybastard (Feb 20, 2011)

I recently had a to replace a tank on a fender amp and I ended up ordering from Long & McQuade, but what I found was no one in Canada stocks them. They have to buy them out of the US and resell them to you so you're probably better off just buying out of the US since everyone up here will just buy from the same place and mark it up.


----------



## eric_b (Dec 6, 2008)

I bought a replacement tank for a Peavey Bandit 112 teal stripe last year from these guys in the states: http://www.tubesandmore.com/products/P-RMOD-4EB2C1B Not the tank you want, but they might have your model. After tax and shipping it was still cheaper than anything I could source in Canada. Fast shipping.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

I will be ordering from the US-the only so called Canadian source is amazon.ca and it comes out to double the price.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Are you getting one with the number starting with 2 or 4? 
You could get it from a Peavey dealer, or a Ruby tubes dealer could get their version, RRVL2EB2C1B


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Apparently I can order one with a 4 or a 9 .


----------



## LydianGuitars (Apr 18, 2013)

Your best bet is to go to your local Peavey dealer and order it.
Lauzon still carries Peavey. Last time I needed peavey parts, I went through them.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Type 4 is 17", 2 spring, type 9 is 17" 3 spring.
Like Lydian said, try a Peavey dealer, they are usually very reasonably priced and you know you are getting the exact part. I think you can even call the factory direct and order to Canada.


----------



## LydianGuitars (Apr 18, 2013)

jb welder said:


> Type 4 is 17", 2 spring, type 9 is 17" 3 spring.
> Like Lydian said, try a Peavey dealer, they are usually very reasonably priced and you know you are getting the exact part. I think you can even call the factory direct and order to Canada.


You can order direct from Peavey if you wish but its easier/cheaper through a dealer. I've tried both.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Don't know if the dealer will support that type of component. Worst case, just order it through JP Electronic. I can order too but I don't know if I can price match...


----------



## LydianGuitars (Apr 18, 2013)

nonreverb said:


> Don't know if the dealer will support that type of component. Worst case, just order it through JP Electronic. I can order too but I don't know if I can price match...


Lauzon will order the parts. If you have the part number from peavey, it helps.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

I did some checking around and have ordered one from Antique Electrical in the USA.

A lot cheaper than anyone locally and locally they have to order it in also.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Just a question, does it have to be a Peavey to fit? If the ohms match, won't another tank do? Just curious.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - All Round Nice Guy.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

bzrkrage said:


> Just a question, does it have to be a Peavey to fit? If the ohms match, won't another tank do? Just curious.


There is pretty much only one manufacturer of any size that makes reverb pans, and that is Accutronics (now owned by someone else, I think Belton). The pans may have somebody else's house number on them, but they came from the one common supplier. This table will show you who tends to use what. http://roymal.tripod.com/accutron.htm

If possible, get a 3-spring (which the table shows as "6", given that each spring is two solder together in series), which can be gotten in the same input/output impedance, but has a lusher tone than a 2-spring model.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

mhammer said:


> There is pretty much only one manufacturer of any size that makes reverb pans, and that is Accutronics (now owned by someone else, I think Belton). The pans may have somebody else's house number on them, but they came from the one common supplier. This table will show you who tends to use what. http://roymal.tripod.com/accutron.htm


Cheers mhammer. I have a Peavey 410, that...........needs alotta help. Reverb is just 1.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

17 Inch tanks begin with 4 for the 2 spring or 9 for the 3 spring

what is important is that they have the same letters as the original such as EB


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

A word of wisdom....if any of you guys ever find any broken electronic piece of anything with reverb, pull the tank and save it. They were made much better 20+ years ago than anything made today. I save every tank I can find. All tanks are now made in China and are pretty much crap compared to the old stuff...


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

rollingdam said:


> 17 Inch tanks begin with 4 for the 2 spring or 9 for the 3 spring


Except when they begin with 2 :smile-new:.
I thought the same as you, no such thing as a "type 2" tank, but Peavey uses them, and Ruby has a version.
Normally a type 4 is a 17 inch which actually has 4 springs, soldered together in the middle so it seems like there is only 2. 
I guess what the type 2 tanks are is longer springs, so there really are 2 long springs, not 4.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

The tank I have is labelled as a 2 but has 4 thin springs soldered together to form 2 long ones.

It really is junk, and even Accutronics tanks are now made in Korea. Other are made in China.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks, strange they would call them type 2, I have no other theories as to why. :smile-new:
Totally agree that the new tanks are pretty junky, no matter who makes them. As nonreverb mentioned, save them when you can, I even save broken ones if they are US made. Better to fix an old broken one when possible rather than replace it with a new junker. Parts don't seem to interchange with new copies though, but haven't compared to a new accutronics, maybe those use same dimension parts as the old ones.
For real collectables, or for someone who insists on the sound of the old tank, you can send them to accutronics for rebuiild, not sure the cost though, probably not cheap.


----------

